# Merlin seatpost clamp query



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

I guess I'm developing into a bit of a weight weenie. Does anyone know..
A) What the OD of the Works CR seat tube is
B) How much the Merlin seatpost clamp weighs (black w/ Merlin bird)

Thanks!
P. Bird


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Nominally 34.9*



pbird74 said:


> I guess I'm developing into a bit of a weight weenie. Does anyone know..
> A) What the OD of the Works CR seat tube is
> B) How much the Merlin seatpost clamp weighs (black w/ Merlin bird)
> 
> ...


The seat tube is 34.9 mm but I found on both my old Extralight (circa 2002) and my current Works CR that it is slightly undersized. I am using a Campagnolo asymmetric seatpost clamp instead of the stock Merlin one, my stocker was drilled poorly and the bolt would bind against the clamp. The Campy clamp is labelled 34.9-35.2 and it is pretty much bottomed out when it is tight. Also, I have a Campy braze-on front derailleur clamp adapter that is nominally a 35.0 and it is also bottomed out when it is tight enough to keep ther derailleur from slipping. I would guess the seat tube is more like 34.8 on my frame but I have not taken the calipers to it to measure.

On my older Merlin Extralight I was using a Shimano braze-on adapter and it was bottomed out on that frame but held the derailleur snugly. I swapped the frame to Campy Chorus with a clamp-on front derailleur and I had to file one side of the clamp down to get it tight enough to keep the derailleur from slipping.

FWIW, the Campy asymmetric seatpost clamp is pretty darn light.


----------



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Weight question answered!*

The Merlin post clamp (34.9) weighs in at 30grams...so it's hardly justifiable to go to a "common looking" clamp to save a mere 10 grams. In my opinion.


----------

